# when did I become one of 'those' people?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So all of a sudden, I look at my life, and I have dog pictures and things everywhere. Almost every card I got for the holidays and my birthday had a Jasper looking poof ball on it. I have Julie's wood ornaments placed perfectly on my desk at home and the Hav Calendar at work. My e-mail box is full of cute animal stories and you-tube links... A friend was over the other day browsing through the basket on the floor that used to have cool magazines and catalogs and said what happened to you? there's nothing here but dog magazines and catalogs. Something happens and I can't wait to tell all of you, right here on the forum... And to top it all off, I am truly considering spending my one week of vacation this summer in Chicago at Nationals...just to smell puppy breath and to meet a bunch of you. 

But then again, you all know this.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:

Add to that .... you came here to question it??????

I'm right there with ya! I have to consciously choose items not dog related. The gifts people gave me for the holidays ---- all dog related. The gift I gave myself --- dog related. 

It's a very contagious disease and I'm pretty sure there's no cure.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've turned into "Crazy Dog Lady"! My sisters think I've lost my mind and it seems all I talk about with DH is Scooter. He's out of town for two weeks and guess who/what he asks about when he emails and calls? SCOOTER! Then he asks about me and the kids. Who am I kidding, I'd be doing the same thing!

Don't feel bad Missy and Jill, I don't think there's anything we can do except adopt more doggies so we're sure someone will love us!


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

I totally hear you Missy. Just last night I was talking to my husband on the phone while he was at work and telling him that I am becoming "one of those crazy" dog people (as I cooked Lexi some carrots to supplement her dinner), and he said "becoming?" Ha.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> And to top it all off, I am truly considering spending my one week of vacation this summer in Chicago at Nationals...just to smell puppy breath and to meet a bunch of you.


:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

Missy! I hope you will join us in Chicago!

I'll lend you my Crazy Dog Lady hat too! ound: And my double stroller for your boys! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My 4yr old was on his hands and knees again last night. I asked what he was doing.."hoping you'd play ball with me". :suspicious:ound:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

My husband and I travel extensively for work and a few months ago we were visiting an account in western PA. We always take Rico will us when we travel by van. The buyer, who's son was coming in to play with Rico said, "You two used to be the leather people (we sell leather products wholesale to stores) now you're the dog people!" 

I have to admit, I love it!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, Missy, join the club. We are enablers here...I've finally confessed to having taken the plunge into the abyss known as the Crazy Dog Ladydom. Go ahead dive right in and come out to Chicago. DH doesn't know it yet, but I'm getting a trip to Nationals for my next birthday (which is in July...)!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG, I am laughing so hard, NOT at you, but with you Missy!!!

*WELCOME TO THE FUN WORLD OF OWNING HAVANESE!!!!!  I CALL IT:*

*NEEZERITIS!!!!*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Neezeritis!!!! that goes up there right with IWAP and MHS!!!! thanks Kathy. Now I know what to call it.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well if it makes you feel any better. I am the only person I know in my area that has a hav and I talk about the dogs on the forum and things discussed on the forum and the forum this and the forum that and this and that and my friends look at me like I have totally lost my freaking mind. So don't feel bad


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Kathy said:


> OMG, I am laughing so hard, NOT at you, but with you Missy!!!
> 
> *WELCOME TO THE FUN WORLD OF OWNING HAVANESE!!!!! I CALL IT:*
> 
> *NEEZERITIS!!!!*


NEEZERITIS!! Thank Goodness there's no cure!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy you already know how these boys have taken over my life. I went from never owning a dog in my life to a life revolved around food, treat, toys, shampoo, brushes, combs, dryers, beds oh and dont forget the training classes. I could probably have bought 10 more neezers and a couple of trips to Paris with the money I have spent on these two in the last 3 yrs.

Oh we also will be leaving Boston on Wed. for the National and returning on Sunday but make sure you take Monday off work so you can catch up on some sleep.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My friends and family think I'm nuts for going to Chicago since all we know of dog shows is based on the movie, Best In Show. One friend said, "What if they're a bunch of crazy people? They could be swingers or something for all you know!" I replied, "Then I'll check into another hotel and shop the whole time!" 
I guess I told him huh?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- the moment happened for me when I laid my eyes on baby belle. I think with the neezers they have helped me be better. They dont like the crazy bows or the clothes. However this weekend I am going to a girls and maltese only bday party where I get to totally indulge myself with that stuff!

Just stay away from dog shows even obedience and agility because it it gets you even more crazed! 

Ann- my husband always tells people it is worse than BIS! You know that was suppose to be based on true people!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, you forgot to mention that we almost traded houses last summer just for the benefit of our dogs!!
I've been noticing my son rolling his eyes a lot lately as I keep mentioning "my dog forum friends".
hugs,
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes... Carole and I almost traded houses so the dogs could have fenced in yards and doggie doors!!! But then my stinkers were too big to fly in cabin!!! 

Oh the eye rolls I get at work! (not the dogs again) I might be the only person at FRONTLINE to secretly smile during the day about about cute hav pictures, stories and videos I sneak on the forum to see! but what a great release it is from all that depressing stuff I deal with for a living.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, I have become a person with "Neezertis"

I do not care anymore if my shirt is dirty from picking up my puppy from being outside in the morning. 

I do not have a problem with picking up Dexter to see if he have peed (feeling the underbelly) because sometimes I cannot tell if he has peed, especially at night. 

I talk about Dexter all the time. 

I have no problems with reaching into Dexter's mouth and taking out whatever is in there.

I would rather go on a vacation that includes my pup or not go on vacation.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

I am one of those people toooo.... I am in Mexico on my vacation and I am on the havanese forum!!! I am tired, I was out in the sun all day (Yes, no snow here!!!!) So I am relaxing tonight, jumped on the forum.

I am excited to hear you might go to Chicago....maybe I will go:suspicious: 

I am so hav crazy, I left my two with the nanny canine:jaw: People do think I am a little crazy. I talked to her today and she said they were doing good...what a relief.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll never live without a dog. They are truly the best friends ever.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG...

I am SO there. I am going to Florida for a few days and I am stressing and having withdrawls about leaving him.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It is the same here in my house as well. We have toys toys beds treats special food all kinds of things in this house. My family understands but someitmes they think we are crazy. We lost power and it was really cold and everyone offered for us to stay but we did not want to leave the girls. We set up the generator and had a little heater on in our bedroom. I just could not leave my babies. I am all abot my babies!!!! I would not have it any other way!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think what we have is contagious. :biggrin1: Let's go spread the disease!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, that is too true and just too funny. Heck, why fight it?! lol 

I have 3 teens and they ALL roll their eyes any time I mention some things. They just don't get it, but that's o.k. Hubby is a little more understanding at least.  Though, I have to say that I'd better stop at Havanese coffee nugs, calendar, socks and t-shirts, because if I show up with figurines or Hav wallpaper, they'll lock me up!!! :suspicious:

Ann, we tell our kids to never meet people from the internet and yet here we are all giddy about doing just that. You'll see just how easy it is to meet forum members. I mean, we already know so much about each other, that it's easy to fit right in.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia said:


> My 4yr old was on his hands and knees again last night. I asked what he was doing.."hoping you'd play ball with me". :suspicious:ound:


Oh Tritia, that's sad.

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JeanMarie said:


> OMG...
> 
> I am SO there. I am going to Florida for a few days and I am stressing and having withdrawls about leaving him.


Jean Marie,
Oh, I wish we were close, (and I wasn't back in school,) and Tucker and I would babysit for you! Wouldn't that be fun?!

Yeah, I can't stand to leave Tucker, either. The only time I've done it was when my brother kept him for me, (and he got to play with his Yorkie/Poo cousin,) and an emergency overnight hospital stay to be with a dear friend that needed me with her.

Who are you leaving Riley with?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia, 
You are so funny!! (At least, I imagine you were being funny....:suspicious: )


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Others get a dog, we get a lifestyle*

Okay, I guess I am stricken with neezeritis. I wanted to stay home with the dogs while the hubby went to Hawaii with Alana. I talk to them in the car when I'm in traffic or feeling stressed out (when they aren't there)...or imagine petting them to soothe myself in the dental chair or when someone is talking about something I'm not interested in, so I go off into Neezerland.

I've become mad about havanese especially but I have become a lover of all dogs as well.

The other day Perry took them for a long walk and I was missing them! I make up new names on a regular basis. I will not think about the amount of time I am on this list nor that after taking them for a walk and playing with them, the first thing I do is get on the forum to see what's new and see all the photos.

I drove over an hour each way a couple of months ago for a forum playdate for the dogs...and it was a delight meeting many of the people I talk to on the computer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yahh..I crossed that line when I bought the dog stroller  Who ever woulda guessed it. lol I used to make fun of my mom for being a crazy cat lady (brought home every stray she could find and if someone was selling dogs on the side of the road, well...we got atleast ONE of them. ound Oh..and this was on top of the poodle breeding, so I grew up in a kennel. hah .Maybe I'm part dog? 

Oh and DH and I always get away for a weekend in August for our anniversary, last year..it was Nationals! And this next year? Nationals. LOL

K.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I got a stroller too, only my daughter will be seen with it. My sons and DH think we're crazy! 

Our upstairs air conditioner went out over the summer and DH said it was too hot for Scooter to sleep in our bedroom. I think he was punishing me for taking down the ceiling fan and putting up a chandelier! (It's beautiful!) So he brought Scooter downstairs and slept with him in the family room at night for a few days until it was replaced. I did point out these dogs were bred in Cuba and it's hot there! I still think it was payback for taking down the fan! He can't tease me too much because he's got it too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As frightening as this HA (Havanese Anonomous) meeting is....

I will stand.... and say...

Hello, My name is Laurie, and I am Havanaeseaholic.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL!!! That's hilarious Laurie! I'll bring the coffee and doughnuts to the meeting! :tea:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK. let me try to put this another way too... I used to get flowers and unique vases, sometimes jewelery... now when people think of me I get a card with a dog on it or some note paper. I used to be what I considered "sophisticated" now I am one step away from being that little old lady with with dog pictures everywhere. LOL.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy said:


> OK. let me try to put this another way too... I used to get flowers and unique vases, sometimes jewelery... now when people think of me I get a card with a dog on it or some note paper. I used to be what I considered "sophisticated" now I am one step away from being that little old lady with with dog pictures everywhere. LOL.


And were you happier then or now?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jill, how can you even ask? (as I sit here on the forum instead of getting ready for work) I did like my clean house though from before.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

That's what I thought, me too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I got a stroller too, only my daughter will be seen with it. My sons and DH think we're crazy!
> 
> Our upstairs air conditioner went out over the summer and DH said it was too hot for Scooter to sleep in our bedroom. I think he was punishing me for taking down the ceiling fan and putting up a chandelier! (It's beautiful!) So he brought Scooter downstairs and slept with him in the family room at night for a few days until it was replaced. I did point out these dogs were bred in Cuba and it's hot there! I still think it was payback for taking down the fan! He can't tease me too much because he's got it too!


Oh that is a FUNNY story to me. ound: My DH would put a darn fan in EVERY room of the house if I let him. We are STILL Fighting about one in my sewing room (I do not want my patterns and crap flying all over the room) LOL This has been on-going for about 4 years now. He LOVES his fans and I'd rather have the cool fixtures or chandeliers. lol

Although, sometimes in the summer if I get too hot, I'll come downstairs and sleep on the couch under the fan blasting, since my DH won't let me crank the AC down to 68, lol...he'd have a heartattack.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

We've had dogs throughout our marriage and in the past, when DH and I went away, I was relieved to be free of the kid and dog responsibilities for a short time. I always missed the kids, but never the dog. ( I was always glad to see the dog on return).

But I knew I was over the top , when we went on vacation and missed the Havs. Couldn't wait to get home and see them, and missed them terribly while we were gone. ( Even on a trip to Paris) Thought about them every day etc. My DH is the same way so I guess we are a CDC. (Crazy Dog couple.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> As frightening as this HA (Havanese Anonomous) meeting is....
> 
> I will stand.... and say...
> 
> Hello, My name is Laurie, and I am Havanaeseaholic.


ound: ound: ound:

Me too! But I'm not looking for treatment, and I definitely haven't hit rock bottom yet. Even with the dog stroller!

Jean Marie, I totally understand. I HATE leaving my boys. I miss them, but I also really worry something will happen to them. I have to just force myself to stop thinking about those things to have any peace about it.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

When my best friends rescued a dog about 5 years ago, I commented constantly at their new bizarre behavior of talking about poop all the time. Now here I am, 5 years later, taking Lola to visit their guy Lars and we know we will always have at least one topic of conversation open...yes, dog poop! Frequency, texture, timing. That is my definition of me gone over the edge into crazy dog lady.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh yup! Every morning over coffee, I ask DH who walks them..."everyone's Biz OK?" used to be..."did you dream about me?"


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> Jean Marie, I totally understand. I HATE leaving my boys. I miss them, but I also really worry something will happen to them. I have to just force myself to stop thinking about those things to have any peace about it.


I am searching out different boarding places. I think I may have found a great place in the next town that only takes small dogs. They live in the house with no kennels and have a large fenced yard to play in. I have several friends who offer to keep him, but I would worry about him getting into trouble and being a bother to them. Not everyone can handle a little furball constantly underfoot and watch that nothing hits the floor that he shouldn't put in his mouth.

You are so sweet to say you'd watch him Sheri. ((hug))

Neezeritis...Yup I has it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL @ the 'poop' talk, that is our nightly ritual, my DH comes home from work, eats, I ask him about work, the stocks, the office, he asks me "did she poop today?" ound: and if I say no, he obsesses over it and takes her out every 25 minutes. lol

Funny stuff.

I don't worry so much, when she needs to go, I know she'll tell me.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Missy, thank you for starting this thread. I needed to read about others with this same disease, Neezeritis. DH and I are suppose to be in Whistler Canada this week (our yearly trip) and this is the 2nd year the condo sits empty because they do not allow dogs. On one hand, I must be nuts. On the other, why go if they can't go? )

Jean - I'll take Riley while you're gone!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Missy,
This is so me! Just as you're describing! 
I used to have all the artsy books and magazines stacked around, now it's Bark, Modern Dog and Pet Edge.

When I DO browse threw a womans art catalog I'm looking for items to pick up for the HRI auction at Nationals.

I stay up way too late trying to catch up on the forum because I feel like I'm missing something about my forum friends.

I have a large grooming table set up in the middle of my living room with a clippers on it, ready to go, and a small trimmer too, for when the clipper is a touch too big.

When we re-modeled our kitchen, I got the deep single basin, so I could bathe the dogs in it.

and the topper...

Cowboy John and I were sitting in a nice steak house the other evening when it struck me, we were having a serious conversation about anal glands, and all that entails, without even thinking about it. 
Yep, I've turned into the Crazy Dog Lady and I've got the appliquéd sweatshirts to prove it.

Beverly


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

The love I feel for my girls is the best feeling in the world and lol if they view me as the crazy dog lady at least I know I am the happiest and luckiest crazy dog lady and would not trade it for the world.eace:eace:eace:eace:eace: 

and I adore my havanese forum friends.....cause I am not alone.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Missy, thank you for starting this thread. I needed to read about others with this same disease, Neezeritis. DH and I are suppose to be in Whistler Canada this week (our yearly trip) and this is the 2nd year the condo sits empty because they do not allow dogs. On one hand, I must be nuts. On the other, why go if they can't go? )
> 
> Jean - I'll take Riley while you're gone!!!


Call them! Sometimes they will make exceptions for non-shedding, hypoallergenic breeds , and small dogs in general. I've had two 'no-pets' places tell me I could bring her.  You just have to take out the visual of a big mountain dog eating their sofa. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL! I may call the place we're staying in the summer to see if they'll let us bring Scooter even though they say NO DOGS on their site. I'll offer a deposit, maybe they'll say it's ok. 

Yesterday Scooter was at the vet to be groomed and I kept checking my phone to see if they called! I finally called to see if he was done because I missed him so much. Every time DH or I take Scooter out we question the other about potty habits. It is funny! (To us anyway, others think we're crazy.)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurief said:


> As frightening as this HA (Havanese Anonomous) meeting is....
> 
> I will stand.... and say...
> 
> Hello, My name is Laurie, and I am Havanaeseaholic.


ound:

We have neezeritis and Havaneseaholic. I can relate to all the stories here.

DH and I are definitely Hav crazy. When we moved to Long Island, we looked for houses with "dog friendly" floor plan that was similar to our old home and one of the most important requirement was the house HAD to have a covered patio so that Benji and Lizzie didn't have to deal with the rain and snow for their business.

DH is equally in love with them so this definitely is a Hav crazy household. The daily conversation has 'poop' topic too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Call them! Sometimes they will make exceptions for non-shedding, hypoallergenic breeds , and small dogs in general. I've had two 'no-pets' places tell me I could bring her.  You just have to take out the visual of a big mountain dog eating their sofa. ound:


Absolutely call and ask...I can't stay in a place that accepts pets because of my allergies...and almost everytime I ask a place that does not allow pets and tell them I am allergic could I please bring my "non-shedding, hypoallergenic..very well behaved little dogs" they all say yes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> Missy,
> This is so me! Just as you're describing!
> I used to have all the artsy books and magazines stacked around, now it's Bark, Modern Dog and Pet Edge.
> 
> ...


Bev! you truly do understand!!!! The main reason WE (yes DH is almost as bad) want to redo our kitchen is so we can put in a deep sink with a really cool sprayer and a tiled back splash so we can easily wash the boys in the kitchen and not hunched over the tub. And the AG's, yup been there done that!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We are definitely crazy dog people at our house and everyone knows it. At work a few months ago, my boss, who is in Austin, was participating in a job shadow event where school kids shadowed him for the day. Part of his day consisted of showing them a videoconference between his site in Texas and mine in CA. I had to do a 5 question mock job interview of them and then they questioned me. At the end, my boss told them he had one more question for them to ask me. I wondered what it could be and one kid said, "What are the names of your dogs?" Yep, everyone knows I'm crazy about them.
We landscaped our back yard for them, DH made me a bathing tub and a bottle stand. He made stairs so that Sedona can get on the bed.......it's all for the dogs.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Missy & Kara, I must not be begging properly. I've clearly explained the exceptionalism of both my pups, and they were firm. No dogs allowed. Rude. I've thought about sneaking them in, but you can't exit the building without going by the front desk. Whistler is a great place to take a dog. The town is very dog friendly, just not the lodge.

I travel enough for work and have to leave them, so I'd prefer to take vactions where they can come too. Especially when we can drive. They both travel so well!

Missy - I'm in Boston again next month, but it's going to be a very quick trip. 10th-13th. I'll have to put an extra day in next time so we can meet and I can see the boys. That would be so fun. How far from downtown are you??


----------

